# A few bulking tips and physique critique



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Had a pretty good cut and been increasing my calories after a while just maintaining while work was busy and moving house. Just really struggling to gain some weight. Put on 1 kg in a month which was good for me. Just after any tips for high calorie meals or snacks you guys use. Also any areas that look like they need improving, sorry the pictures aren't great. Am at about 78kg at 5"8.


----------



## Scottk (Sep 14, 2014)

If Im looking for more calories I turn to nut butters, olive oil and avocado. Anything high in fat


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

A nice big spoon of pesto over all your chicken! Easy way to add kcals without adding a meal/snack.

Handful of almonds stick 2 into dried apricots, nice and moist and a refreshing healthy snack.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Peanut butter, olive oil on everything, nutella, nuts, whole milk, pastry, greggs.. mcdonalds... kfc.... burger king..... iceland....... sticks of butter.

good to actually see some wheels on a physique for onces, not really enough angles to see what needs bringing up to be honest. only thing i can see is delts: just hammer the face pulls and lateral raises.


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pesto! Great idea, have been adding nuts, nut butters ect and bulk is going ok. Thanks for the comment on the 'wheels', they are getting there. Cheers guys


----------

